# Offshore Venice-Wahoo Chronicles



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Thursday I had a mixture of clients and a camera man for Sportman's Paradise tv show for a little filming and wahoo catching. I cleared the pass and was greeted by a smooth sea and sunshine. A short while later I called "lines in" to my deckhand and after three laps and no love, it was off to the next rig, next stop lines in and on the first pass a 50w goes zzzzzzinnnnngggg and nothing. No problem I said. Re-positioned the boat and the next pass was a double. We landed both of those fish and cleaned up the mess for the next pass. Third pass was the charm and three rods went off like oprah at a PETA rally! We were fortunate and landed all three even though I had two fish that had become tangled in the malay. After that we picked our way to an imposed 10 fish boat limit and headed to the barn at 47 m.p.h. with everyone on board stoked about the day's events. The fish averaged from 35-65 lbs. The mack daddy that got away after a 20 minute fight on a Shimano 30w pulled both owner 5xx treble's and 220 lb split rings and the wire housing from a stretch 30! The next day I had Cody and The Invinsible gang down and the wahoo didn't want to play nice. After an all day futile attempt at wahoo I was reminded 
why it is called fishing and not catching. Seems as the bait had moved out of the area overnight and no love was to be shared. We sacrificed the day with a limit of amberjacks and one cobia. There was mixed reports on the radio of scattered yellowfin but I stuck with the game plan with high expectations. The front that has moved in will put a halt on the fishing as well as the pressure. The full moon will be on the backside and as the weather improves, so should the fishing. Good luck and good fishing.

Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters <DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Attached Thumbnails</LEGEND></FIELDSET></DIV>


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome detailed report and nice pictures. Looks like a wonderful time with the HOO's.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish. I have never fished with the stretch lures offshore for wahoo. How fast do you typically run them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pacsman (1/12/2009)*Nice fish. I have never fished with the stretch lures offshore for wahoo. How fast do you typically run them?
> Thanks in advance.


about 1500 rpm if i recall correctly on those boats lol.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Blue Hoo. Doc doesnt pull many diving plugs, so I was just trying to get in the ballpark. Guess that I could have just read the back of the package.lol.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ha sorry for not being able to give you a speed readout!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

no worries.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've pulled them for both tuna and wahoo at around 4-5 knots; any faster and they washout.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank You Tuna Popper.


----------

